# Isb First Meet Of 2007



## Barramundi (31/12/06)

Hi Guys , thought id be the one to start the ball rolling on this one with only a few hours left for 2006 , 
when are we gonna have our first get together for 2007 , wheres it gonna be and what are we gonna do ?

stuart suggested a brew day again some time soon but rather than have the 'experienced' guys do the mashing, boiling etc etc , let the guys who havent done AG before or are new to it do the process under the watchful eyes of those that know .. im all for that idea , whether or not its a good thing for the first meet of the year i dunno , i also know that you dont wanna be relying on me to come up with a recipe as i have no idea !!! but i would like to say it would be good to do a dark ale or porter or perhaps even a stout ...

id love to hold something at my place but sadly i just dont have the room so someone will need to come up with a venue if we go with a brew day , or perhaps we are due for a meet and greet somewhere simple again (pub/restaurant) at least with some sort of eatery we can get a BYO situation and bring along some brews..

oh well thats the ball rolling , now let the ideas flow and see where it takes us ...

wishing everyone a safe and happy new years eve tonight and for the rest of the coming year ...

i have sampled the Hopburst from our first brew day at gavins earlier today and it has turned out quite nice not nearly as bitter as i expected ... quite tasty and refreshing


----------



## Barramundi (4/1/07)

anyone ???


----------



## Stuster (4/1/07)

Barra, 

AFAIK mike has offered his place up for the next meeting. I'm in the same boat as you in terms of space at my place.  I think mike's still on holiday this week. I'm not sure if there's room at his place for a brew day or if it will be just a meet and taste session. :chug: I guess we'd best wait until he can confirm it.

Surprisingly, I think getting the wanna-be-AG brewers to do the work while others sit and admire your work is a great idea. :lol: I'm sure if it's ok with mike then a recipe can be knocked up fairly quickly. Darker beers for a change is good too. How about a porter? We could even do the winning mash paddle recipe from last year. :super:


----------



## DJR (4/1/07)

Stuster said:


> Surprisingly, I think getting the wanna-be-AG brewers to do the work while others sit and admire your work is a great idea. :lol:



Suits me too 

Something darkish might be nice, not sure if it's the correct weather for dark beers at the moment but i'm sure something can be knocked up that's quite versatile like the previous day's work - like a porter that could also be a vienna/oktoberfest with different yeast choice or something, or even a Czech Dark Lager/Schwarzbier. I have some Peated malt that might be good in the porter, lots of Carafa, Choc, Choc Wheat and Farbmalz.

Space is at a premium at Mike's place so it might just be a single batcher of maybe 3 or 4 cubes - so it is more like a tasting session. I have the Maris Otter APA that may or may not be ready to drink depending on carbonation time, a Roggenbier (weird beer that one) and the Brewday IIPA that i diluted 100% to make a 1042 Golden Ale out of (using S-33 on that one too which was actually not half bad).\

How did the Goldens and IIPA's that everyone did turn out, or should i ask again at the meet when the beers are ready to taste?


----------



## Barramundi (4/1/07)

Stuster said:


> Surprisingly, I think getting the wanna-be-AG brewers to do the work while others sit and admire your work is a great idea.




well it was your idea stuart so im kinda not surprised you liked it ....

im fermenting my golden ale at the moment so probably wont be ready for a taste test , but it may depending on how late in January we have the meet, the hopburst from the previous brew day is bottled and ready to rock though ... 

with all us guys living in tiny houses/ apartments i think we need to find a hall or something to use at the right price that way we can go crazy with quantities if we wish , although the right price is sometimes hard to find ...

catchya all somewhere soon ...


----------



## Stuster (4/1/07)

Yep, I still agree with myself.  

My IIPA was bottled a couple of weeks ago. I did take a sneak taste during the Xmas indulgence period and it tasted pretty good, although late night tastings can sometimes be a bit misleading if you know what I mean.  

Wanting to get rid of some of that peated malt, Ben? :lol: Like your idea of a versatile dark something, but I think Ned is right that it might be only a single/double batch day.

I think a meeting place of some sorts is a good idea, Ned. The price is the difficulty of course. Let's see what we can come up with. :unsure:


----------



## barls (4/1/07)

im up for anything not much of a dark beer drinker but we will see let me know as i go back to work on monday


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (8/1/07)

Might be able to find space at my sailing club at Rushcutters Bay. They have a very basic kitchen area, but plenty of room to do this. The only issue is parking.

I'm for a porter, vienna lager or altbier. Maybe with the peated malt we could produce a type of rauchbier?


----------



## crozdog (8/1/07)

Hi guys,

happy new year, I hope yours was good. 

I like the idea of a porter, been wanting to make one for a while. Stu, where can I find the mashpadle recipe you mention?

Ben, you better come over to my place quick, I'm on the 2nd half of the goldie!! I'd better drink some more xmas case entries (or the belgians my wife gave me) so that I can save some for you.

I'm happy to volunteer my place again, but will go with the flow.


If the AG newbies have a go, does that mean I get to drink more? :super: 

Crozdog


----------



## Stuster (8/1/07)

crozdog said:


> I like the idea of a porter, been wanting to make one for a while. Stu, where can I find the mashpadle recipe you mention?
> 
> Ben, you better come over to my place quick, I'm on the 2nd half of the goldie!! I'd better drink some more xmas case entries (or the belgians my wife gave me) so that I can save some for you.
> 
> I'm happy to volunteer my place again, but will go with the flow.



Croz, the recipe for Ash's porter is here.

Any chance of a taste of that golden ale too? Are you not into those Belgians already? :lol: 

Sounds like we've got some places lined up, EB and Crozdog. Great.



crozdog said:


> If the AG newbies have a go, does that mean I get to drink more?



That's the whole idea! :super:


----------



## DJR (8/1/07)

I don't really care about getting a cube of wort this time, i might not be able to make it depending on my commitments to the wife & our new baby that should be born any day now, but i'll give my 2c as to what we should try to do...

Perhaps something strange might work if we go experimental into something like a "peat smoked robust porter", (i had some strange idea that a Peat smoked Belgian tripel might be nice) or we could just stuff it and do something simple, i know we have done a couple of APA's but they are a crowd pleaser and easy to boot. Perhaps an American Amber ale might be a good shot and could still be a simple single infusion recipe. Something like a SNPA clone but with 30% Munich replacing the pale malt and a little less flavour hops.

I think leave the lager styles for Winter when everyone is going to have a chance to actually ferment them properly with the appropriate yeast, as for making "pseudo-lagers", sure you get good results from some yeasts etc, but i think we're better off sticking to ales or "hybrid" beers at the moment.

That said i'll leave it up to the group as for the recipe choice, come up with some idea about the intended style and let's work from there.


----------



## Barramundi (8/1/07)

a little of topic , but good luck with the birth of number one child Ben, hope everything runs smoothly ... 

prepare for your life to change mate !!
(its all good but geez it takes up time and $$$)


----------



## Stuster (8/1/07)

Yep, hope it all goes well with the birth, Ben (and especially Amy). :super: 

I'm also not fussed on getting a cube this time. I agree that a lager/alt would be better in the cooler months. Smoked porter sounds good. Amber sounds good. Maybe we should work out where we can hold it first before getting too organised. :unsure:


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (8/1/07)

Well - to get the ball rolling, at least for dates I am proposing Sat 13th, 20th Jan, or 10 Feb.

Ben - I hope all goes well and will give you a leave pass this time. OK?


----------



## crozdog (8/1/07)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> I am proposing Sat 13th, 20th Jan, or 10 Feb.



EB, glad to see you left the long weekend free, as i can't make it that weekend!

I like to do an Amber too, considering all of the MSB ones I've drunk. 

Philip


----------



## barls (8/1/07)

i wouldnt mind doing an amber give me a date and ill try to make it with work being a pita


----------



## redbeard (8/1/07)

this sat is looking like drinks with Jayse at The Australian , so perhaps 1st brewday of the year a couple of weeks later ?

I wouldnt mind an amber ale, but am not fussed if i dont get a cube. who are the ag padawans and what equipment have they got ?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (9/1/07)

I'd say the smoked porter would be good.

Should be able to do any w/end except for the long w/e


----------



## Barramundi (9/1/07)

if padawan means newcomer or one with lack of experience put me on that list ...

porter or dark ale sounds good but as stuart said lets get a venue before we get too far ahead of 
ourselves 

Redbeard what time are drinks with Jayse ??, would be good to meet someone from out of town and talk 5h1t with them i think the outlaws are visiting this weekend but ill see what i can manage...


----------



## redbeard (9/1/07)

Meet at the Australian 11am - 12pm sat

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=13388


----------



## mikem108 (10/1/07)

Stuster said:


> Barra,
> 
> AFAIK mike has offered his place up for the next meeting. I'm in the same boat as you in terms of space at my place.  I think mike's still on holiday this week. I'm not sure if there's room at his place for a brew day or if it will be just a meet and taste session. :chug: I guess we'd best wait until he can confirm it.
> 
> Surprisingly, I think getting the wanna-be-AG brewers to do the work while others sit and admire your work is a great idea. :lol: I'm sure if it's ok with mike then a recipe can be knocked up fairly quickly. Darker beers for a change is good too. How about a porter? We could even do the winning mash paddle recipe from last year. :super:




Yes 
Just got back from hols - Could have a few over for meet and taste sesh, but if you have settled on a pub meet thats coll too. Oh , the 20th is OK
Mike


----------



## Barramundi (10/1/07)

im up for just a meet and greet at mikes , lets leave the brewday till next month when we have had a bit of time to plan it better... 

do we need to bring food or is there a local take away worth trying to save the hassle ?


----------



## floppinab (10/1/07)

Helloooo and a Happy New Year to youse all.

Just got back from Adelaide via Broken Hill, a handy 3700 odd k's on the clock and a great 3 weeks away.

20th no good for me, 10th of Feb. is OK.

Gav.


----------



## Barramundi (12/1/07)

any word on whether bens wife has had the little one yet ?


----------



## DJR (12/1/07)

Barramundi said:


> any word on whether bens wife has had the little one yet ?



Nope.... still waiting. That said i'm dead tired at the moment and need a good night's sleep - which the wife assures me means that she will probably start having contractions about 10pm tonight!


----------



## Barramundi (13/1/07)

as long as everything is Ok its worth the wait ....

good luck with it all when it does happen ...


----------



## mikem108 (13/1/07)

There's plenty of takeaway down the road at Coogee or in the other direction at Randwick but I think some snags on my crappy BBQ, bread and salad should do the trick. 

Have you guys got a particular time in mind? 2pm to 6pm? or earlier, I gotta be in the city by 7pm

Oh and BTW if feb 10 is better for all we can move it to that date.


----------



## redbeard (14/1/07)

sorry, but what date are u proposing Mike - 20th ? feb 10 would also work 4 me ...


----------



## Barramundi (14/1/07)

mikem108 said:


> There's plenty of takeaway down the road at Coogee or in the other direction at Randwick but I think some snags on my crappy BBQ, bread and salad should do the trick.
> 
> Have you guys got a particular time in mind? 2pm to 6pm? or earlier, I gotta be in the city by 7pm
> 
> Oh and BTW if feb 10 is better for all we can move it to that date.




theres no such thing as a bad BBQ mike , just some have better ones than others ... its seemng like feb 10 is probably a better day with everything that seems to be goin on with everyone , and we are already half way through january too... as for the time its your place you name the hours .... either way im not fussed but the golden ale form the last brew day i just bottled today will be in better shape on the 10th of feb ....

cheers all ... NED


----------



## Stuster (14/1/07)

I vote for the 10th Feb. The 20th seems a bit soon now and especially if you have to run off later, mike. We could work out a small brew day for then too possibly. I was thinking along the lines of a two or three cubes rather than a monster brew up.

Snags, bread and salad sounds good. If we all bring something, it'll make for an easy day for our host. What do you all think?


----------



## Trev (14/1/07)

I'm away for the first 2 or 3 weeks of Feb so I wont be able to make it.

I'm stll keen though to have a bash at my place, though what I'm thinking we might do is have a run through a number of the Coopers Vintage Ales I still have - I have all of them back to 1998  

Anyway that may be our get-together for March, and maybe a good time to wet Ben Jr's head?

Trev


----------



## Stuster (14/1/07)

Trev said:


> I'm away for the first 2 or 3 weeks of Feb so I wont be able to make it.
> 
> I'm stll keen though to have a bash at my place, though what I'm thinking we might do is have a run through a number of the Coopers Vintage Ales I still have - I have all of them back to 1998
> 
> ...



Are you making us an offer we can't refuse? :unsure: 

Sounds too good to be true, Trev. I'm in whatever the rest of those wasters decide.  :lol: 

How about a run on the shiny bling you have just to complete the day? :super:


----------



## mikem108 (15/1/07)

Thanks guys, Feb 3 or 17th would work better for me as I should clean up my garden a bit.

I'm planning on lining up a few lesser known commercial Pale Ales for a tasting. e.g. Pigs Fly, Murray's, Barons Bitter etc. 

and two of my own on tap.

On feb3,17 and 24th I shouldn't have any evening commitments so there won't be such an urgency to kick anyone out.

And the time 1pm onwards



Edited because I forgot it was the Missus's birthday on the 6th and I will be committed for something or other on the 10th.


----------



## Stuster (15/1/07)

Well, after supporting the 10th I find that I'm going away on the 10th. Doh. h34r: 

So would anyone have a problem with the 3rd? I promise to bring a few of the IIPAs from the last brew day.


----------



## mikem108 (15/1/07)

In fact the 3rd or the 17th will be the best.




:huh: editted because the missus's birthday is on the 6th and I will surely be otherwise occupied on the 10th

Sorry for my sieve like brain!


----------



## mikem108 (15/1/07)

See edits in previous posts


BTW- Open invite to any ISB guys who want to pop in for a schooner or 2 anythime not just when theres an official meet on.


----------



## Barramundi (15/1/07)

im voting for the 17th that way everyone gets a chance to settle into the new year , mike gets to tidy his garden , and if need be we can discuss a bit of a brew day, do we still wanna do the newbie thing whilst the "pro's" supervise and guide ??

oh and mike be careful with open invites youll get people like me lobbing at ya door everyday *LOL* and we wont tell ya missus you forgot her birthday either ...



should we do a bulk email for the 17th and let everyone know ??? 

ben S , how up to date is that mailout thingymajig you created ??? ie who isnt on it ??

trev's idea for march sounds great too !!!


----------



## barls (15/1/07)

are we still going for the amber ale or something else at this brew day. im up to come but it all depends on work and whats happening


----------



## mikem108 (16/1/07)

Lets lock it in Eddie! 17th that is.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (16/1/07)

17th is good for me too


----------



## mikem108 (18/1/07)

If we are going to brew lets start earlier 11am perhaps?


----------



## barls (18/1/07)

so the 17th of feb it is then, i agree if we are brewing lets start earlier than 11 maybe 9.30 or does that sound too early


----------



## DrewCarey82 (18/1/07)

Its always awkward cracking open a beer then but I am keen


----------



## mikem108 (18/1/07)

9.30 is too early for me, I need time to set up and prepare and get the Missus off to work.


----------



## DJR (18/1/07)

Guys

The wife has had our little one as of Tuesday night, 3.6kg and 50cm, so she's a pretty big little girl. I should, fingers crossed, be able to make it at least for a couple of hours. I have a Cream Ale, a selection of APA's, a Boh Pils and a Roggenbier to try out. I might even bring along the old Raspberry Wheat.

I'll save you from the "show off the baby" routine and just bring a couple of photos, unless of course i have to babysit!


----------



## barls (18/1/07)

i didnt mean to dictate times i was just putting forward an idea feel free to modify as needed mike. if your going to bring your raspberry wheat i might bring mine as well as my new vanilla bean amber. hopefully work wont intrude


----------



## Barramundi (18/1/07)

DJR said:


> Guys
> 
> The wife has had our little one as of Tuesday night, 3.6kg and 50cm, so she's a pretty big little girl. I should, fingers crossed, be able to make it at least for a couple of hours. I have a Cream Ale, a selection of APA's, a Boh Pils and a Roggenbier to try out. I might even bring along the old Raspberry Wheat.
> 
> I'll save you from the "show off the baby" routine and just bring a couple of photos, unless of course i have to babysit!




CONGRATULATIONS BEN & AMY !!


----------



## Stuster (18/1/07)

Congratulations Ben and Amy!  

A big girl. Hope it all went smoothly (or as smoothly as these things can).

Raising a beer for your family (!) now. :beer:


----------



## redbeard (18/1/07)

congrats amy & ben. am having a 'head wetting' little critters beers in her honour right now 

I hope you've got some stocks built up ben ! ;-)


----------



## barls (18/1/07)

shit i missed that sorry congrates ben


----------



## crozdog (19/1/07)

Congratulatioins on the new assistant brewer Ben. Hope Amy is doing well.

philip


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (19/1/07)

Ben,

Congratulations to you and Amy.


----------



## mikem108 (19/1/07)

Will sink a few in your honour tonight Ben. Welcome to a new life....not that I would know


----------



## Barramundi (20/1/07)

seeing this is only gonna be a single batch brew , is it going to be done by one of the experienced guys or will it be handled by a newbie under watchful eyes ??? my hand goes up for the second option as part of the ISB brewers edumacation program...


----------



## Barramundi (28/1/07)

Barramundi said:


> seeing this is only gonna be a single batch brew , is it going to be done by one of the experienced guys or will it be handled by a newbie under watchful eyes ??? my hand goes up for the second option as part of the ISB brewers edumacation program...




anyone ??


----------



## barls (28/1/07)

im up for the 17th dependent on work, what are we brewing?
ill put my hand up as a non ag brewer


----------



## DJR (28/1/07)

Barramundi said:


> seeing this is only gonna be a single batch brew , is it going to be done by one of the experienced guys or will it be handled by a newbie under watchful eyes ??? my hand goes up for the second option as part of the ISB brewers edumacation program...



I think it should be the latter really, we tried to do the former on a couple of these and everyone was too busy drinking and gasbagging to pay much attention really.

Not sure about the recipe, it is approaching fast so maybe somebody can chime in, personally i think we should go with an amber type base beer that could be done as a cal common, altbier or vienna/marzen depending on yeast choices and dilution. APA's are always popular but we seem to have done mostly them!

I'm not up for a cube this time but if i can make it i will bring a couple of beers and some ingredients if needed, but since i might not be able to make it don't rely on me to bring much!


----------



## mikem108 (29/1/07)

Work has been killing me lately, that with an over abundance of social activities means I haven't thought much about what to brew, but the gear is here to rip a single 23L batch. I figure whoever wants the batch can bring/pay for the ingredients.....but then again why not just relax with some brews and something on the BBQ, personally I don't want to work too hard on the day.


----------



## redbeard (29/1/07)

dont worry Mike, u can supervise  provided u trust your new brew assistants ;-)

roughly where in Coogee ? is a bus stop nearby ?


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (30/1/07)

I am for a smoked porter using the peat-smoked malt that DJR mentioned a few posts back. I also have some old Alt yeast which I could culture up.

I am volunteering to play an active part and to take home a cube.

EB


----------



## Barramundi (30/1/07)

all this talk of cubes and no cubes , we need to remember that its only going to be a 23 litre batch anyway ....

either way just thought id put that in to save any confusion that may be ...


----------



## mikem108 (1/2/07)

I think I may talk Leon into giving one of his renowned "demos" on the day


----------



## crozdog (1/2/07)

mikem108 said:


> I think I may talk Leon into giving one of his renowned "demos" on the day



Maybe I can take photos of him brewing instead of vice versa.


----------



## redbeard (1/2/07)

i think if barra wants to get into ag, then allowing him to do the hands on bit, would be more beneficial than watching a demo.


----------



## mikem108 (1/2/07)

I'm easy with whatever the rest want to do. My duties will be Food and keg supervisor 

and I'm sure it will be hands on for the ag virgins matter who's doing the brewing


----------



## barls (1/2/07)

im out bloody work screwing me around again. ill see you all in a couple of months, and since they have blocked it at work if anyone wants to get in touch with me email me at [email protected]


----------



## mikem108 (5/2/07)

Have you guys decided what you are brewing on the day?....any recipe suggestions yet?


----------



## Barramundi (6/2/07)

mikem108 said:


> Have you guys decided what you are brewing on the day?....any recipe suggestions yet?




irish red as per the recipe on the recipe section here ???


----------



## mikem108 (7/2/07)

Ned, got a PC for your old man which I will have that sat. You just need some RAM and a Hard drive

was that Aidan's Irish Red Irish Red Ale or the trough lolly recipe


----------



## Barramundi (7/2/07)

i think those recipes are one in the same ill check to be sure ...nope my mistake , thats what happens when you look at things half asleep.. either one works for me id probably favor trough lollies one for the darker coloring if nothing else 
whats your opinion on either of these guys .... 

if no one else is goin to put their hand up to do a brew ill get the required bits and peices together and have a bash at it on the day (with mikes gear if thats OK)

cheers for the pc too mike id forgotten about that !


----------



## DJR (7/2/07)

Barra

Go for the Kilkenny clone recipe, looks like a nice drop. You might as well take the cube as you are one of the non-AG'ers that would appreciate it. Let me know if you need any ingredients, however i would just get the ingredients shipped or buy them from somewhere in the amounts and go from there. Somebody should have an appropriate English style yeast that they can make a starter of for you, if not, just use SO4. Ask Stuster if you can have the TT yeast


----------



## Stuster (7/2/07)

DJR said:


> Barra
> 
> Go for the Kilkenny clone recipe, looks like a nice drop. You might as well take the cube as you are one of the non-AG'ers that would appreciate it. Let me know if you need any ingredients, however i would just get the ingredients shipped or buy them from somewhere in the amounts and go from there. Somebody should have an appropriate English style yeast that they can make a starter of for you, if not, just use SO4. Ask Stuster if you can have the TT yeast



Sure can. No problem at all. But it sounds like it might be a fussy yeast, needing open ferment. Maybe WLP004 would a good one to use for this. Or 1728. I'll go halves with you, Ned.


----------



## Barramundi (8/2/07)

Shit , bitch, bastard and anything else youd like to throw in with it ....

ive just realisedd that i have to cover a night shift next weekend all weekend so after getting all gee'd up to do my first all grain im gonna have to step aside and let someone else have a crack at it , ill still pop in to mikes for a chat for a bit but i wont be able to hang around the length of time required for a brew ... DOH !!!!! 

funny you mentioned WLP 004 Stu i just got given a starter of that today ... also have some 1728 too i think but looks like ill be saving that for next time now ....

sorry if this causes any one else any grief (im shattered by it )


----------



## DJR (8/2/07)

Hmmm... who's next?

Barls?

Anybody?

Barra, i'm sure their will be PLENTY of opportunities for you to get your first AG under your belt.


----------



## crozdog (8/2/07)

Bad luck Barra. You can come over to my place for a mash one Saturday if you like (I'd like to do an irish red too, so we can put down a double batch).

With Barra & Barls out, who's next in line to put crack their AG cherry? I seem to recall Edgecliffe Brewer showing some interest.


----------



## floppinab (8/2/07)

For some reason I thought this was on this weekend so I hadn't considered anything but then just checked and realised we are on next weekend......!!

Let me check with my boss this evening........ I'm tied up on Sundy as well so to lose the whole weekend might be pushing it.


----------



## crozdog (8/2/07)

floppinab said:


> Let me check with my boss this evening........ I'm tied up on Sundy as well so to lose the whole weekend might be pushing it.



Go on Gav, live on the edge!! push the envelope! Then again you might be already seeing as you are gonna be "tied up on Sundy"  :blink: :unsure:


----------



## floppinab (8/2/07)

crozdog said:


> Go on Gav, live on the edge!! push the envelope! Then again you might be already seeing as you are gonna be "tied up on Sundy"  :blink: :unsure:



lol, I'm tied up a heap with my kids footy club this year and Sundy is one of the registration days, so ........just another day away from the mob!!!!!


----------



## Barramundi (8/2/07)

crozdog said:


> Bad luck Barra. You can come over to my place for a mash one Saturday if you like (I'd like to do an irish red too, so we can put down a double batch).
> 
> With Barra & Barls out, who's next in line to put crack their AG cherry? I seem to recall Edgecliffe Brewer showing some interest.




might have to take you up on that offer one day philip, dunno when though my roster is all over the shop for a few months now , the joys of being the casual people on holidays people with cut off fingers , i get to fill the holes left by them .. oh well the O/T might help me buy some of the gear i need for AG'ing....


----------



## redbeard (8/2/07)

i dont mind pushing it out another week but depends on mike & edgecliff ....


----------



## mikem108 (9/2/07)

If more people can make it I'd rather push it out a week, I am in melbourne this weekend, but its a clear run after that.


----------



## floppinab (9/2/07)

OK, I can step up as the rookie AG'er (don't tell me I need to buy a left handed mash paddle please) as long as this is OK for you Mike. If you'd rather just have a drink that's OK as well. I've still got a fresh wort to ferment up that I bought prior to Chrissy in anticipation of losing stuff to infection. 17th is still OK but the following weekend is OK too!!!


----------



## mikem108 (9/2/07)

Do you want to set up a quick poll and see who want it changed to the 24th, I'd rather have more guests than less!


----------



## Barramundi (9/2/07)

i think im good for the 24th ... will check for certain later on ...


----------



## DJR (9/2/07)

24th is much better for me, will definitely be able to make it then


----------



## floppinab (9/2/07)

Sounds like we have a new date!!!!

Still brewing or not??..... your call Mike.


----------



## Barramundi (9/2/07)

why didnt we come up with this in the first place ???? im confirmed as good for the 24th no work , just gotta inform the war dept now ..


----------



## mikem108 (14/2/07)

OK so for any one who's missed it, we are sticking with the 17th from 11.30am. I will provide ingredients and equipment if necessary, others can brew and we will keep the resulting brew for the next meet.
Will also fire up the BBQ and put on some snags and salad.
Bring the sunblock!


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (14/2/07)

Mike,

Let me know if you need any more equip - plastic racking cane, 30 or 40l mash tun. 38l cylindrical cooler with steel braid manifold (can be used as combined mash/lauter tun); Ph meter, hop sock, etc

Nick


----------



## redbeard (16/2/07)

if anyone wants a copy of the current brewnetwork podcasts, post / pm me this arvo & ill burns some dvd's tonight.

cheers


----------



## DrewCarey82 (16/2/07)

Wont be able to make it guys have a good one


----------



## mikem108 (16/2/07)

I think it will be an English Bitter we make.


----------



## Barramundi (17/2/07)

mikem108 said:


> I think it will be an English Bitter we make.




sorry guys looks like i have overslept and wont be able to drop in today , the joys of night shifts , just got up and its time to head out to work again real soon , looking out the window the weather has turned on a great one anyway so i trust you guys are enjoying things .. cya all soon


----------



## redbeard (18/2/07)

Thanks Mike for hosting. a very pleasant afternoon was had by all, although the sun was on the strong side, as i found when looking in the mirror that night. It was good to put some faces to names. sorry i had to skip out early. how many litres did the boil end with ?


----------



## crozdog (19/2/07)

great arvo Mike, thanks for having us.

Craig, I think Mike ended up with 26l in the fermenter @ the expected gravity (1038?)

Ned sorry you couldn't make it. Let me know your schedule & you can come over for a mash @ my place one day.


----------



## laurent (19/2/07)

Hi all,

thanks to Mike for hosting, and everybody else to make it really entertaining. 

To follow up on my strong Wit everybody found too sweet, the hydrometer says 1.012. Should be fully fermented I would guess. Maybe mashed on the high side of 65C.

Cheers,
Laurent


----------



## mikem108 (19/2/07)

Yes, that fermenter was quite full and a litre or two had to go on the garden  Good ol British malts always give a super result . Took a bit of time to get it down from 26C to 19C before I pitched the yeast. I think it was around 11.30pm. I used Nottingham and this morning the fermentation seems to have slowed right down, I didn't have time to measure it with the hydrometer.

Thanks to everyone who showed up. My exposed bits are looking a whole lot more tanned today, phew that sun was full on. Pulled up suprisingly well after a whole day of drinking in the sun.

p.s Craig , you forgot to leave the DVD behind, will have to grab it from you next time,


----------



## oldbugman (19/2/07)

Cant beleive I only just found out about the ISB, have been lurking on these forums for a few weeks now, would have been great to come along and enjoy the experience with all.


----------



## Barramundi (20/2/07)

keep your eyes peeled bugman on the clubs section (ISB subforum) we usually meet once a month or there abouts be it just for a chat and sample brews or a brew day like the meet just had ...


----------



## mikem108 (21/2/07)

The ordinary bitter is done fermenting 1.010 as of last night, had a 200mls out of the fermenter and it smelt and tasted great, now for a few days of conditioning, then into the keg, will probably pour the first schooner on sunday. Geez I love these low gravity English beers, grain to brain in 8 days!


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (2/3/07)

laurent said:


> Hi all,
> 
> thanks to Mike for hosting, and everybody else to make it really entertaining.
> 
> ...



Hey Laurent - did you let the the beer go completely flat before taking the hydrometer reading?

Mike - Thanks for the day. I will have to come around and grab my cooler at some stage.

EB


----------



## mikem108 (2/3/07)

WHenever you are ready, its in my garage.


----------

